# pine pens



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

blanks prepared for start of my pens will end up with around 2 dozen pens in the process If I have success. My projects page will get attention as soon as I finish each one. to buy a scroll saw or to leave it alone. I leave this to the masses and which one to go with would be recommended


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

Can anyone suggest a starter carving set that doesn't cost an arm and leg? I've looked but don't know which to go with yet.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

What i have found the best value starter set is get the Record set at Rockler when its on sale. I've seen it for around $119 on holiday weekend sales etc, which comes out to $10 per chisel plus the instructional material.
https://www.rockler.com/woodcarving-by-numbers-12-pc-chisel-set-with-instructional-dvd


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

RJ - you have posted about carving pens.
this is new to me, other than turning pens on a lathe.
can you post just a photo or two of your "carved" pens
so we can visualize your process? then we can all be on
the same page as you for the most accurate responses.

.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

carving pens is like doing them on a lathe but without the machinery. its slow but you put yourself into every pen that you create and when its finished all you get is what you initially saw when you looked at your final product. Being creative is another aspect of but with that is become unique for others to see. John all I can say is try it for yourself and see how you like it. thanks for the answers guys I do appreciate them.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I guess I am not seeing how the carving gouges fit into it.
whittlin with carving knives, I can imagine that.
the carving gouges is what throws me off a little.
looking forward to following your journey.

.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

Local supplier of exotic and domestic woods said that pine is not a favorable wood to carve . its some what tough in nature and has sap. well I got to learn somewhere right.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Depends on the pine. Kiln dried antique pine is beautiful but new growth yellow pine is meh. The general public has the meh mindset of anything labeled "pine" 
I'm still curious to see some of your work, do you have any pictures to share? I'm intrigued by the idea of carved pens. 
Here are some turned pens from antique heart.


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

> carving pens is like doing them on a lathe but without the machinery. its slow but you put yourself into every pen that you create and when its finished all you get is what you initially saw when you looked at your final product. Being creative is another aspect of but with that is become unique for others to see. John all I can say is try it for yourself and see how you like it. thanks for the answers guys I do appreciate them.
> 
> - RJaltman18


If this is the case, all you really need is a spoke shave.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

> If this is the case, all you really need is a spoke shave.
> 
> - theart


How do you drill out the center with a spokeshave?


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

GrantA I'm going in prep right now to start working on the pens but as far as I know the pine I have is slash pine which is a yellow pine not highly desirable but good wood none the less. Thanks everyone for your comments I do appreciate it.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

GrantA I'm in prep right now to start working on the pens but as far as I know the pine I have is slash pine which is a yellow pine not highly desirable but good wood none the less. Thanks everyone for your comments I do appreciate it.


----------

